# Need Driver and Owner Operator....Chicago West Suburbs



## SwiftSnow&Salt (Aug 19, 2005)

I am looking for a reliable driver for one of my trucks and also for a dependable person with own plow truck for constant work around Lombard, IL if available and interested please call
(Must be willing to do some light shoveling) 

Al Muisenga
SWIFT SNOW & SALT
(630)669-1704 Between 8AM-11PM CST


----------

